# Any experience with the Velodyne SMS-1



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi : Just wondering if anyone has any experience, good or bad on the Velodyne SMS-1 control unit here:
http://www.velodyne.com/velodyne/products/product.aspx?ID=15&sid=921n569h. Looks pretty good with pre-sets and on screen adjustments and three sub capability. Wonderin how good it works with a non-Velo sub? Thanks, Huck:T


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I owned the unit for a short time and while it is a bit pricy, it is a very nice tool and works as advertised. The reason that I didn't keep it, was that I decided to go with treatment to tame my room and get the decay times down. Also, my SVS sub has one filter built into it if I want to use that.

If equalization is the way that you want to go, then you won't go wrong with the SMS-1 (IMHO).

Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! I found a few other posts elsewhere, regarding the Velodyne SMS-1. I think I will stick with my BFD and maybe I will try the new REW program! Thanks, Huckonder:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally I don't think it gives you enough features to make it worth the extra over a BFD and REW, but it is quite a bit more convenient to use.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Personally I don't think it gives you enough features to make it worth the extra over a BFD and REW, but it is quite a bit more convenient to use.


I'd say ease of use is its best feature


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ditto that. Just for reference, I work for a Velodyne dealer and I use a BFD and REW in my system. Nothing wrong with he SMS, but I just prefer the other approach.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Does the SMS-1 get rid of nulls in your system or is it like REW, where you measure the freq and move your sub and remeasure the response?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

alexadams77 said:


> Does the SMS-1 get rid of nulls in your system or is it like REW, where you measure the freq and move your sub and remeasure the response?


The SMS-1 is an equalization unit which means you can use it to remove peaks and nulls in your system. The caveat with any EQ system is that when you are using it, it is always better to remove peaks via the EQ process and remove most nulls through movement of the item due to wave cancellation being present even if you boost the frequency. This means that if you keep boosting the frequency eventually the null will go away, but at the cost of possibly pushing your sub or its amp to hard and introducing distortion etc. This is why it is advice to use placement first then an EQ second.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Probably already known but worth repeating, do not boost the equalizer signal to remove a null by more than a couple of DBs and that should be avoided if at all possible.

Bob


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I was just wondering because I have a null from roughly 54-61hz. I'm waiting to buy some speaker wire so that I can move my sub to the inside and my speaker to the outside away from obstructions.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, don't use EQ to fix that null. Deal with it through placement or room treatments. Also, be aware that measurements (and my own experience) shows the SMS-1 has a significant roll off starting at 20Hz and may not be good used with a sub that goes below 20Hz. I have also read that the unbalanced phono input will result in high distortion when the line-level signal voltage is high. Not sure how much to believe the last part, but it's out there.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

SMS-1 just came out with a firmware update to supposedly fix the rolloff issue and some of the added distortion. Hopefully Ilkka still has his SMS1 and can retest with the new firmware to confirm!


----------



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

I use REW to measure and then manually input filters in the SMS-1. Works great.


----------



## diablo (Sep 18, 2007)

The new firmware upgrade for the SMS-1 (V. 2.13) is now up on the Velodyne site


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

let me add the link so it'd be easier for people here:
http://www.velodyne.com/support/softwareupdates.aspx?sid=454d756r


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Yay! That update 2.1.3 is supposed to fix the distortion problem. 

Has anybody confirmed that it really does fix the problem?


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

BTW: I wrote this for my friend's a while back about my SMS1. I thought you guys would want to read it.

http://www.htblog.net/2006-04-11/review-velodyne-sms-1/

Short of it...I love it and it works great.

For all you guys that already have the SMS1, go to the Velodyne site and download the latest firmware. There is a known issue with the previous firmware that added a lot of distortion. Supposedly it's fixed. Also, you can remove the subsonic filter with this new firmware which lets you hear all the bass that you paid dearly for


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I think it would be fair to say that the SMS-1 is just now the subwoofer equalizer that it should have been at release.

Bottom line...previously I would find myself wanting to redo the equalization on the SMS-1 every few days as something always seemed to be lacking. I would best describe it as missing resolution at one frequency range or another. Same thing with the Behringer DCX2496. Now with the new software I was able to set it once (O.K., make that twice, but that's because I was in the mood to play with it)and forget it. It sounds right. 

There are cheaper solutions, but I'm not sure that they work as well as people think. Perhaps a SMS-1 to Behringer shootout is in order.

Although I'm somewhat interested in upgrading my subwoofer, the additional lows I'm getting out of my current subwoofer processed by the SMS-1 has me questioning whether or not to upgrade.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I agree JimP. I was dismayed when I first learned about the rolloff in bass, and the distortion issue didn't help either. But I was overjoyed with the product in general but it just didn't reach its potential. Now the product meets all my expectations and then some.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> And that last bit is the feature that makes it worth the extra.
> 
> Also, one has to admit that it looks a whole lot classier than the Behringer stuff, with all of their flashing LED's and such.


+1 on all that... 
I love my SMS, even before I really knew about the rolloff problem, but it has been fixed, and I find it working fantastic... the ease of use is a big part of why I like it so much...

I am also anxious to find out more about the SVS-Audessy EQ that is coming down the line as well...
Looks like its coming close, as they will have a working unit at CES...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am wondering about a couple of things regarding the SMS-1 which I just bought. I got it brand new for $475.00 so I think I got a good deal. The first question is it says that it has version 2.1 already so is this all set or is the website version different. If I do need to update it how is it done. Can you do it like I update my HD DVD player or do I have to use a different method. Second question is I am running two subs so can I run a splitter out of the sms or will this mess things up. I have never used any kind of eq before so I don't want to do it wrong. Any help or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

tcarcio,

you need to connect the SMS-1 to your PC ... using a RS232 to RS232 cable or USB to RS232 cable.
download the software update ...
run it while you have the sms-1 connected, the sms-1 display will blink during the update ...

you don't need a splitter because the sms-1 has three RCA outputs and one balanced output (that's output for a total of 4 subwoofers without using a splitter) but you can use a splitter if you have more than 3-4 subwoofers


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I don't have a laptop so I will have to bring the sms upstairs and connect it to my pc to update the firmware. So I guess 2.1 that it already has is the old firmware? I appreciate the help I am pretty much lost when it comes to this eq stuff. One more question and I hope it is not to stupid but here goes. I have my lfe from my reciever going to the input of the sms and then my cable going from the lfe output to the sub. I understand why the yellow video is connected so I can see the graph on my screen but why do you connect the red and white from eq out to the reciever also. Am I missing something or just not smart enough to get why...........


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

One more thing, Does anyone here know someone in the Worcester Mass area that does audio calibrations or can recomend a business that does this.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

because the sms-1 will need to send the frequency response sweeps to the receiver. did your sms-1 come with a manual?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> Well I don't have a laptop so I will have to bring the sms upstairs and connect it to my pc to update the firmware. So I guess 2.1 that it already has is the old firmware? I appreciate the help I am pretty much lost when it comes to this eq stuff. One more question and I hope it is not to stupid but here goes. I have my lfe from my reciever going to the input of the sms and then my cable going from the lfe output to the sub. I understand why the yellow video is connected so I can see the graph on my screen but why do you connect the red and white from eq out to the reciever also. Am I missing something or just not smart enough to get why...........


In order to inject the test frquencies.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mike c said:


> because the sms-1 will need to send the frequency response sweeps to the receiver. did your sms-1 come with a manual?


Yes it did but I didn't think the sms needed anything but an lfe signal. Like I said this is all new to me the manual says to hook up the red and white cables but it doesn't make it clear why, unless I am missing something.:scratchhead:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Kal Rubinson said:


> In order to inject the test frquencies.


I guess I just thought that the only signals needed to be generated were to the sub.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> I guess I just thought that the only signals needed to be generated were to the sub.


Velodyne assumes you are using bass management, not just LFE.

You can run those outputs to the LFE input with a Y-cable but then you cannot see the blend/balance with the main speakers.

Kal


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I did alot of playing around with the sms today and I realised that you need that hookup to transition your mains and sub at the crossover point. That being said I have a pretty big hump between 100 and 120 and can't seem to figure out why. I managed to get a pretty flat response in the subwoofer frequency's. I guess tommorrow I will try messing with the angle of the mains.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

try playing with the phase and polarity before the EQ. in my little experience messing with those two, I could change the hump or valley near the crossover frequency.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I tried to update the firmware today and I just keep getting a message that it cannot communicate with com1. I have a brand new cable and the sms1 is going into recieve mode but it will not download the upgrade to the unit. I called tech support and they couldn't give me an answer. Has anyone here had this problem?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

did you try the other com ports? (on the sms 1 software update)


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mike c said:


> did you try the other com ports? (on the sms 1 software update)


Yes, I tried both com1 and com2 and niether would work. I am going to call tech support again tommorrow and talk to someone else.


----------

